
Show HN: Volv – Read the world's latest stories in 9 seconds. No bias. No BS - priyankavaz
https://www.volvmedia.com/
======
hallihax
Is there any information on why the creators feel able to claim that their AI
'eliminates bias'? Seems like an incredibly bold (and almost certainly
incorrect) claim.

~~~
priyankav
Media bias is one of the main reasons we created this app. These days, bias is
inescapable. Different media entities are echoing different realities about
the same event. And people are taking journalists' opinions as facts. This is
affecting our perception of the truth and polarizing the country.

After tons of research, we have established a set of guidelines to tackle
different forms of bias. Our AI flags everything from extreme adjectives with
positive negative connotations to opinions. We always make sure every article
published is neutral. An easy check for you to check is for you to read our
blurb on a political topic and compare it to the article we link under "read
more" that redirects you to one of the major publications.

There's always room for improvement and we are working to make it even better.
I'd love to know your thoughts once you download it!

------
annoyingnoob
Looks interesting, wish it worked on the web too without an app.

~~~
nojvek
\+ deffo have a web version. Installing the app is a fair bit of friction.

~~~
annoyingnoob
Its not about friction for me. An app has a lot more ability to spy on me than
an web page - I don't want to be volv's product to advertisers. Another reason
is screen size, I want to read the news on a bigger screen than my phone
offers.

~~~
priyankav
We have designed the app keeping our generation's preferences and habits in
mind. So it's complex news in easy and quick digestible bits.

The app is specially designed to fit an article within the screen so you can
read in a glance and keep scrolling for more almost like a social feed.

~~~
annoyingnoob
> keeping our generation's preferences and habits in mind

Wow, you might as well have answered with 'OK Boomer' (which I am not). I'm
not your target, which is okay with me, would have been a better way to say
that.

------
prithsr
Interesting concept. I currently use Ground News and love that. Is this very
different from it? (before I actually download it)

~~~
priyankav
Hey! Yes, it's quite different. One of our main USPs is short content that you
can go through in a few seconds. We cut the clutter and distill the main bits
you need from the entire article. You can think of it as a newsletter in real-
time, on several categories.

When it comes to bias, companies like Ground News, Perspective, etc give you
multiple articles on the topic but let's be real - no one has time for that.
That's why we created an entire guideline on different forms of bias, we
eliminate everything that our AI flags as bias - from adjectives to opinions -
and make sure the sentiment is always center/neutral.

Check it out - it is literally the easiest and quickest way to stay updated.

------
nojvek
Love the site. Great landing page. Gonna checkout the app.

~~~
priyankav
Thank you!! I'd love your thoughts on the app.

